# Joakim Noah



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Joakim Noah decided to pass up the draft despite seeming like a top 3 pick after his soph season for more with the gators. 

I might just be a little too paranoid but this same thing happened to Terence Morris in 99 when he chose to stay in school despite possibly being a top 3 pick. 

He struggled with expectations in his junior and senior season and ended up being going 5th in the 2nd round and 34th overall.

Might the same thing happen to Noah cos i hope not.

it maybe a coincidence but their soph numbers are almost similar

Morris
G FGP 3PT% FTP BPG	SPG RPG	APG PPG
34 .551 35.5 82.5 2.3 1.5 7.1 1.7 15.3

Noah
G FGP 3PT% FTP BPG	SPG RPG	APG PPG
39 .627 0.00 .733 2.4 1.1 7.1 2.1 14.2

besides the fact that morris shoots threes and hence the lower shooting percentage, their other numbers and almost similar


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

The Terrance Morris situation is why I always believe if the hype is high a player should leave. The same thing happened to John Gilchrist as well. However, if a player wants to stay I really don't care either way. I believe Noah was overrated during the NCAA tournament due to his look, personality and story (being Yanik Noah's son). He is a good player, but it really is a case by case basis whether he will be exposed or actually get better. It really depends on his ceiling and work ethic because he will be "Mr. Hollywood" all season.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

That is a weird coincidence!



ralaw said:


> The Terrance Morris situation is why I always believe if the hype is high a player should leave. The same thing happened to John Gilchrist as well. However, if a player wants to stay I really don't care either way. I believe Noah was overrated during the NCAA tournament due to his look, personality and story (being Yanik Noah's son). He is a good player, but it really is a case by case basis whether he will be exposed or actually get better. It really depends on his ceiling and work ethic because he will be "Mr. Hollywood" all season.


Good points. I can see him falling in next year's draft too, even below some of his Florida teammates.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Terrence Morris showed no heart. I'd be much more worried about the O'Bannon route. One injury is all it takes.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

and what are the minutes play by the 2? Noah only 24/25 but morris i dont know


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's not a Terrence Morris. Noah will play simply because of his activity. Morris lost his confidence and then had to transition to the SF position on the pro level. I still think he should have went last year.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Noah would have been #1 this year and might possibly drop out of the top 10 next season depending on how he and other players develop. So he not only drops but he starts his FA clock a year later.

Players that could go before Noah in 2007:

Greg Oden
Kevin Durant
Thaddeus Young
Brandon Wright
Julian Wright
Josh McRoberts
Julian Wright
Marcus Williams
Spencer Hawes
Al Horford
Ante Tomic
Tiago Splitter
Alexis Ajinca
Jason Smith
Ronald Steele
Brandon Rush
Yi Jianlian
Tyler Hansborough
Gerald henderson


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Al Horford>>>>>>>>>>>>Noah


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm both surprised and not surprised that people on this site are rating Noah so lowly. It might not mean much to the children that post here, but NBA GMs like it when you are 6-10+ in bare feet, long as ****, block shots rebound and play all around good defense, have good hands, are comfortable inside and out, can pass, are physical, and demonstrate toughness and leadership at the highest levels of competition.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> I'm both surprised and not surprised that people on this site are rating Noah so lowly. It might not mean much to the children that post here, but NBA GMs like it when you are 6-10+ in bare feet, long as ****, block shots rebound and play all around good defense, have good hands, are comfortable inside and out, can pass, are physical, and demonstrate toughness and leadership at the highest levels of competition.


Children? Grow up, and stop the name calling, maybe the real child has just been exposed.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Al Horford>>>>>>>>>>>>Noah


Hmmmmm...maybe you should watch Florida Basketball before talking about it.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Hmmmmm...maybe you should watch Florida Basketball before talking about it.


Watched nearly every game and have no doubt that Horford will end up being a better pro.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Noah would have been #1 this year and might possibly drop out of the top 10 next season depending on how he and other players develop. So he not only drops but he starts his FA clock a year later.
> 
> Players that could go before Noah in 2007:
> 
> ...


Tyler Hansborough????

TYLER HANSBOROUGH?????


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

He probably WILL go lower whenever he gets drafted(next year or year after) than he would have next year, but he seems to be fine with that, so oh well


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's pulling a Matt Leinart, but he'll get PT in the pros and probably do well, simply because he can catch the basketball. Imagine if Steven Hunter or Kwame Brown could actually catch a pass. They'd probably be all-star caliber bigs.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I actually agree with the Husky fan... Horford will be the better pro. Horford has a great NBA skill set... he's extremely quick and agile, can run the floor just as good as Noah, has a great handle, has a pretty good jump shot (although inconsistent), and is long and plays with an attitude. If any of you saw the play he made at Rupp Arena against Randolph Morris near the end of the regular season, it shows you the skills he possesses. I like Noah, don't get me wrong, but I think both Horford and even Brewer will be the better pro players. Brewer's defense alone will get him lots of PT.


----------



## NBADraftWorld (Apr 16, 2006)

On the surface he definitely made a mistake by not declaring, but people really look past how raw of a player he really is. He probably is losing himself some money by staying in a Gator uniform, but he'll get to play a lot sooner in the pros with another year to hone his game in college.

Personally I'm not super high on him, but he's got a ton of talent, and with his size, it's impossible to ignore his potential.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

so the consensus is that he wont end up like terrence morris?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

If he is going to burn a year of his NBA career, he better put on some weight in the meantime. You will see his stock drop definitely if he is the same player in next years draft that he is this year. When you're in college, the same player one year older is a big difference. That's one year lost in your biggest improvement years. 

Noah will be a good player though, but may drop out of the top 10 next year anyways. Not so much because his stock will drop, but simply because there are better players.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Noah is like the second coming of Anderson Varejao. Similarities btw the two are eerie


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Noah is like the second coming of Anderson Varejao. Similarities btw the two are eerie


I disagree. In addition to the bulk of their bodies, the most salient difference being their hands. Noah has great hands, Varejao, while I'm a fan of his game, does not.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LMAO there is NOTHING similar about Noah and Varaejao besides the HAIR and the height, NOTHING more...please


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

HKF said:


> He's pulling a Matt Leinart, but he'll get PT in the pros and probably do well, simply because he can catch the basketball. Imagine if Steven Hunter or Kwame Brown could actually catch a pass. They'd probably be all-star caliber bigs.


doesn't sound like you've seen much Noah...

he changed EVERY SINGLE GAME in the tourney with his play on offense and defense...

he's far better than you give him credit for....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The ROY said:


> doesn't sound like you've seen much Noah...
> 
> he changed EVERY SINGLE GAME in the tourney with his play on offense and defense...
> 
> he's far better than you give him credit for....


Yes, you're the only person who's seen the Final Four and watches College Basketball. My bad. :raised_ey


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The ROY said:


> LMAO there is NOTHING similar about Noah and Varaejao besides the HAIR and the height, NOTHING more...please


I doubt you could name a player in the league who compares to Noah better than Anderson. It's not just the hair, height and length. It's the athleticism. It's the energy. Both are pretty capable offensive players, but not great, and not guys you would go to to create a bucket. Both change games on defense with the aforementioned height, length and activity. 

I think most people are offended at the comparison because they think it's an insult to Noah, but I don't think it is. Anderson is on his way to becoming a pretty good big man in this league.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> If he is going to burn a year of his NBA career, he better put on some weight in the meantime. You will see his stock drop definitely if he is the same player in next years draft that he is this year. When you're in college, the same player one year older is a big difference. That's one year lost in your biggest improvement years.
> 
> Noah will be a good player though, but may drop out of the top 10 next year anyways. Not so much because his stock will drop, but simply because there are better players.






so if his junior season shows no improvement over his soph season and florida dont win the championship does that show a lack of upside?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> so if his junior season shows no improvement over his soph season and florida dont win the championship does that show a lack of upside?


Would I be out of line for thinking that?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Upside means that a guy is going to improve. I don't care how good a player is, no player is going to be a star in the NBA if they don't improve. If he is the exact same player next year it shows either a lack of effort by Noah (a warning sign), or a lack of upside in the player (a death sentence).

The Varejao comparison is pretty good, it's that energy, not great shooter, but he'll block shots and dunk everything around the rim kind of player. I'd give Noah an edge though after a year or two in the league.

To "The ROY", would you please either think or watch some basketball before you talk. Kwame and Steven Hunter are pretty solid shot blockers and dependable defensive players. They aren't 2006 Sangana Diop out there, but neither is Noah ever going to be. If you give Kwame some hands, he's going to be a good player if for nothing else than his teammates can set him up right by the hoop and he can use his supreme athleticism to dunk it every time. But him and Hunter DON'T have hands. You took offense when he said Noah was better than guys with all the raw tools to succeed in the league except for poor work ethic and poor hands. And I don't recall HKF taking a shot at Noah's work ethic or hands.

I like Horford, but just because he was higher on Chad Ford's Top 100 for most of the season doesn't mean he'll be the better pro; the better pro is clearly Noah. Of course it either of them blows up to some unforseen superstar level, all bets are off.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

While its certainly possible that Noah could fail to improve enough over the course of the coming college season to maintain his current draft valuation, the fact of that matter is that on the biggest stage available to any draftable player the kid demonstrated that he has 'it.' And, 'it' is what NBA GMs look for more than anything else. Having 'it' means you are a playmaker; Noah made plays of every kind all over the court. And everyone wants a big man who is a playmaker all over the court.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Watched nearly every game and have no doubt that Horford will end up being a better pro.


Competely agree Noah has been over hyped so much this year. I love the gators and it really does look like Horford is going to be a very good player in the nba but Noah's game does not look like it could transfer into the NBA game very well and will be a bench player at best. 

And Brewer looks like he could turn out to be a better pro also, to bad he is not getting any of that hype.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> I'm both surprised and not surprised that people on this site are rating Noah so lowly. It might not mean much to the children that post here, but NBA GMs like it when you are 6-10+ in bare feet, long as ****, block shots rebound and play all around good defense, have good hands, are *comfortable inside and out*, can pass, are physical, and demonstrate toughness and leadership at the highest levels of competition.


You were doing fine then you lost all credibility when you said he is good inside and out...He doesn't have range past 5 feet.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> You were doing fine then you lost all credibility when you said he is good inside and out...He doesn't have range past 5 feet.


I didn't say he could shoot it, I said he's comfortable operating on the perimeter, and he is. He initiated many offensive sets from the perimeter, handled the ball well out there, and passed very well too. He got the ball out there, settled the team down and started the offense on many occassions. You might disagree, but that's being good inside and out in my world. And, for the record, I don't really care whether I have your or anyone else's 'credibility.'


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> I didn't say he could shoot it, I said he's comfortable operating on the perimeter, and he is. He initiated many offensive sets from the perimeter, handled the ball well out there, and passed very well too. He got the ball out there, settled the team down and started the offense on many occassions. You might disagree, but that's being good inside and out in my world. And, for the record, I don't really care whether I have your or anyone else's 'credibility.'


Sorry, but i never did see that coming from Noah and have watch many UF games. He is a great post passer or post player, but he is not that great of perimeter player. He really does not know what to do with the ball from the perimeter unless its a set play, not that great of dribbler and shooter. For the must part it has always been Green, Humprey and Brewer who took care of every thing from the perimeter, while Horford and Noah took care of every thing from the inside. Thats what so great about the Florida they all know there roles.

For the most part they never did ask Noah to do anything 5 to 10 feet away from the basket, his talent form the perimeter is extemly raw and needs alot of work. Horford's perimeter game compared to Noah is alot more better but needs more time to master it. Noah staying in school one more year did a lot more good then bad, if did come out this year he would have been a bust were he was projected to be drafted.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Noah isn't going to hurt his stock by staying another year. 
He is going to continue to improve, which is what he needs to do. 
He needs to improve his range and bulk up a little bit. 
And he will.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Fairsportsfan said:


> Sorry, but i never did see that coming from Noah and have watch many UF games. He is a great post passer or post player, but he is not that great of perimeter player. He really does not know what to do with the ball from the perimeter unless its a set play, not that great of dribbler and shooter. For the must part it has always been Green, Humprey and Brewer who took care of every thing from the perimeter, while Horford and Noah took care of every thing from the inside. Thats what so great about the Florida they all know there roles.
> 
> For the most part they never did ask Noah to do anything 5 to 10 feet away from the basket, his talent form the perimeter is extemly raw and needs alot of work. Horford's perimeter game compared to Noah is alot more better but needs more time to master it. Noah staying in school one more year did a lot more good then bad, if did come out this year he would have been a bust were he was projected to be drafted.


That's not true, Florida ran a lot of high post with Noah right around the free throw line starting the offense.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> That's not true, Florida ran a lot of high *post* with Noah right around the free throw line starting the offense.


Key word in your sentence is "post". Like i said he would do most of his work in the post, great post player and post passer. When he got the ball outside the post and it was not a set play he would not know what to do with the ball. For example if you remember in the Championship game in the first half, he got the ball twice below the three point line. The first time, it looked like he he was thinking to much about want he was going to do and by the time he choose to drive he just ran over a guy. The second second time he hesited again and took a bad shoot. And after that he only got the ball in the low post and high post where him and horford passed to each other and they both played a great game, along with the guards. 

This was the case the whole season, put him in the outside he was not that great. But put him down low he would dominate you. That is why florida is so great they have NBA cablier players with their bigs Noah and Horford and guards Brewer and green.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I've got to go with the boys over at Draft Express that have Noah going 2nd behind Oden in the 2007 draft. I think they know what they're talking about and have a much better track record than the anti-Noah GM wannabe's posting on this thread. I think Noah has just scratched the surface of his talent.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Fairsportsfan said:


> Key word in your sentence is "post". Like i said he would do most of his work in the post, great post player and post passer. When he got the ball outside the post and it was not a set play he would not know what to do with the ball. For example if you remember in the Championship game in the first half, he got the ball twice below the three point line. The first time, it looked like he he was thinking to much about want he was going to do and by the time he choose to drive he just ran over a guy. The second second time he hesited again and took a bad shoot. And after that he only got the ball in the low post and high post where him and horford passed to each other and they both played a great game, along with the guards.
> 
> This was the case the whole season, put him in the outside he was not that great. But put him down low he would dominate you. That is why florida is so great they have NBA cablier players with their bigs Noah and Horford and guards Brewer and green.


What? Do you know what the "high post" is? The free throw line is 15 feet away from the basket. Often Florida would get him the ball there and he'd run the offense like a Brad Miller.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

graybeard said:


> I've got to go with the boys over at Draft Express that have Noah going 2nd behind Oden in the 2007 draft. I think they know what they're talking about and have a much better track record than the anti-Noah GM wannabe's posting on this thread. I think Noah has just scratched the surface of his talent.


Ever here of Peter John Ramos? Draftexpress LOVED him coming out of Puerto Rico.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> What? Do you know what the "high post" is? The free throw line is 15 feet away from the basket. Often Florida would get him the ball there and he'd run the offense like a Brad Miller.


Thank you. This is what I was referring to.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

the think with him is he is a type a kid that seem to love the game and he seen to want to work on his game alot. I still see him being a top 10 player next year.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

bruno34115 said:


> Ever here of Peter John Ramos? Draftexpress LOVED him coming out of Puerto Rico.


 Oh horror of horrors, Draft Express made an error! Look around and you'll find more errors. I never said he was perfect or infallible, just that he's got the best track record of all the websites. So good in fact that www.hoophype and www. hoopsvibe don't even do their own mocks, they just use his. When other hoop "experts" come to you for draft info I'll probably consider you an "expert" too. Until then.......


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Oh horror of horrors, Draft Express made an error! Look around and you'll find more errors. I never said he was perfect or infallible, just that he's got the best track record of all the websites. So good in fact that www.hoophype and www. hoopsvibe don't even do their own mocks, they just use his. When other hoop "experts" come to you for draft info I'll probably consider you an "expert" too. Until then.......


Im not saying that he is going to be a bad player (i like him a lot, but not in the top 5, yet) im just saying you cant use, "well these guys say he's good so he must be good" as your argument. Noah is a good prospect but I wouldn't call him elite by any stretch.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The other day a friend of mine asked me if I thought Pavel Podkolzine would ever get off the Dallas bench. I thought about it for about a minute and finally declared 100% positive that no, Pavel Podkolzine would never get of the bench in the NBA, and would never make an impact with any team.

For the record, he was considered a LOCK top 5 pick before he withdrew in 2003, then was considered again, a LOCK top 10 pick in 2004 up until draft day. Chad Ford and nbadraft.net had him really high, so high that they influenced me to put him in my final mock draft at #5 to Dallas (they took Devin Harris at 5). He fell into the 20's and has been about the 20th man on the Dallas bench, behind trainers and coaches, ever since. Hype means NOTHING.

And do we need to recount the Maceij Lampe tragedy? On draft day, most experts had him pegged for #5 to Miami (ahead of Dwyane Wade). He had buyout issues and slipped to the Knicks with the first pick in the second round; all this while Lampe was sitting in the green room!! His talent was doubted by no one, it was solely because of a non-existant buyout scare that he dropped, and then he dropped out of the first round because he hadn't worked out for anyone outside the lottery. Tell me, how's his career gone?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

First of all, Chad Ford should not be used in a sentence with the word "expert" unless the word "pathetic" is also used.
Second, there are people who get paid for their ability to evaluate basketball talent. They are good enough that others seek their knowledge for a fee. These people do not generally post their evaluations on the internet unless they get paid. Internet draft experts are a dime a dozen. There are very few people on the internet with a proven track record. It appears that some of you are having trouble with the term "track record". These are people that have posted their thoughts on draft talent over the years and have been found to be the most correct. Not infallible or perfect, but most correct. Givony and the boys over at Draft Express have proven over the years to be the cream of the crop. They are the most expert talent evaluators on the web. You are not. They have a history of being more correct. You don't. Understand?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

graybeard said:


> First of all, Chad Ford should not be used in a sentence with the word "expert" unless the word "pathetic" is also used.
> Second, there are people who get paid for their ability to evaluate basketball talent. They are good enough that others seek their knowledge for a fee. These people do not generally post their evaluations on the internet unless they get paid. Internet draft experts are a dime a dozen. There are very few people on the internet with a proven track record. It appears that some of you are having trouble with the term "track record". These are people that have posted their thoughts on draft talent over the years and have been found to be the most correct. Not infallible or perfect, but most correct. Givony and the boys over at Draft Express have proven over the years to be the cream of the crop. They are the most expert talent evaluators on the web. You are not. They have a history of being more correct. You don't. Understand?


Right, and that's why they have Shawne Williams at #36.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

graybeard said:


> First of all, Chad Ford should not be used in a sentence with the word "expert" unless the word "pathetic" is also used.
> Second, there are people who get paid for their ability to evaluate basketball talent. They are good enough that others seek their knowledge for a fee. These people do not generally post their evaluations on the internet unless they get paid. Internet draft experts are a dime a dozen. There are very few people on the internet with a proven track record. It appears that some of you are having trouble with the term "track record". These are people that have posted their thoughts on draft talent over the years and have been found to be the most correct. Not infallible or perfect, but most correct. Givony and the boys over at Draft Express have proven over the years to be the cream of the crop. They are the most expert talent evaluators on the web. You are not. They have a history of being more correct. You don't. Understand?


That's great that you defend them even though no one's really taking a shot at them.

And as arrogant as I am, I believe I'm in the same league. I've been following this NBA Draft thing since the Duncan draft in 97, and seriously since 2002. I've got a good feeling what it takes to transition from College to the NBA and what skills are needed.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> What? Do you know what the "high post" is? The free throw line is 15 feet away from the basket. Often Florida would get him the ball there and he'd run the offense like a Brad Miller.


Sorry i didn't realize how far the free throw line was but like I said before he is a great post player, great post scorer and PASSER. Meaning down low and up high. Like i also said before he does will in SET PLAYS where he has to pass it down low to Horford or to a open cutter from the high post. So u can't call him a great outside inside player when he can't do much when he is not in a set play or leaves the post. He is not that good of a dribbler, he can't shoot well, and can't take anybody off the dribble or create his shot. All and all he is just a great inside post player. From what i saw of florida it has been Green that settled down or calmed down the tempe of the game of florida, not Noah.

Any way it was a good decison for Noah to stay in school and improve his game, from what i saw he was not ready for the draft and he would have been a bust were he was projected to go. I think the year to improve will do him some good.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I really do think that the experts and GM have the skills to pick out the best players or the players that best fit certain teams because they have seen the players in action all the time. But really there picks are as good as ours because they really don't know how that player will turn out. Most experts and GMs thought that Kwame Brown was a stud, the rockets thought the Eddie Giffin was a great player and traded him for Richard Jefferson and every body remembers the MJ draft. So the GMs and experts themselves don't really know how the players will play in the nba.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Fairsportsfan said:


> Sorry i didn't realize how far the free throw line was but like I said before he is a great post player, great post scorer and PASSER. Meaning down low and up high. Like i also said before he does will in SET PLAYS where he has to pass it down low to Horford or to a open cutter from the high post. So u can't call him a great outside inside player when he can't do much when he is not in a set play or leaves the post. He is not that good of a dribbler, he can't shoot well, and can't take anybody off the dribble or create his shot. All and all he is just a great inside post player. From what i saw of florida it has been Green that settled down or calmed down the tempe of the game of florida, not Noah.
> 
> Any way it was a good decison for Noah to stay in school and improve his game, from what i saw he was not ready for the draft and he would have been a bust were he was projected to go. I think the year to improve will do him some good.


A center does not have to be able to stroke it comming into the league, or really ever. The fact that he can move away from the basket at all is a plus, that he can pass it and create for cutters is fantastic. That he can run the floor is amazing. He's costing himself a lot of money by staying in school. And I hate the argument that guys "stay in school to improve their game". How do they do that? If he's a pro he'll be working out all the time and there's no limit to the amount of time the coaches can spend with him. In college he'll be working towards helping the team win, in the NBA he'll also have the time to mold his body and game into a professional.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> A center does not have to be able to stroke it comming into the league, or really ever. The fact that he can move away from the basket at all is a plus, that he can pass it and create for cutters is fantastic. That he can run the floor is amazing. He's costing himself a lot of money by staying in school. And I hate the argument that guys "stay in school to improve their game". How do they do that? If he's a pro he'll be working out all the time and there's no limit to the amount of time the coaches can spend with him. In college he'll be working towards helping the team win, in the NBA he'll also have the time to mold his body and game into a professional.


You improve your game and your draft standing in returning to college by becoming a consistent producer and leader for your team. By learning how to be 'the man.' By learning how to make plays when you need to for your team, be they defensive, offensive, hustle or whatever. If you stay in college, where you have the talent level to dominate, you can much more easily learn how and when to do these sorts of things in the course of a game. In the pros, suddenly you've got a boy's body going up against grown men, and you're playing more games and traveling than you ever have in your life, and you are probably partying quite a bit when you can, and learning how to be 'the man' is alot harder and slower.

That said, if you don't demonstrate that you can make the plays that change the game, then your stock drops because that's what everyone is looking for in a top pick.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> A center does not have to be able to stroke it comming into the league, or really ever. The fact that he can move away from the basket at all is a plus, that he can pass it and create for cutters is fantastic. That he can run the floor is amazing. He's costing himself a lot of money by staying in school. And I hate the argument that guys "stay in school to improve their game". How do they do that? If he's a pro he'll be working out all the time and there's no limit to the amount of time the coaches can spend with him. In college he'll be working towards helping the team win, in the NBA he'll also have the time to mold his body and game into a professional.


Him being a good post passer was ment for seanet because he was trying to prove that he is an outside inside player when all he is a good inside post player.

Anyway to what u are saying, i totally understand were your getting at. True he would have made alot of money if he came out know but i think by staying in school he will make more money in the long run. For the most part u don't know how players will turn out unless its a really strong draft (the lebron draft) or they are the number one pick and that is not even a sure thing, becaues every body remember's the kmawe Brown story. Yea kmawe Brown made alot of money in his first year compared to other rookies because he was the number one pick. But i think if he went to college for four years, perfected his post up skills, his rebounding skills, and his dribbling skills and so on. He would most likely be a top 10 or 15 pick in what ever year he came out and would have had a longer career making more money because he would be siging bigger deals.

This logic is not alway 100% true thou because a player could break an ankle or have some other type of injury or a player could already have a game ready for the nba and so on. But really staying in school that one year should not be a proble if one belives in there game and think about the long run instead of the short term.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Noah would have been #1 this year and might possibly drop out of the top 10 next season depending on how he and other players develop. So he not only drops but he starts his FA clock a year later.
> 
> Players that could go before Noah in 2007:
> 
> ...


 You think Geralds one and done


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

the key word is could! no one can predict what kind of year gerald may have


----------

